# cognitive behavioural therapy



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi everyone,just wondering if there are any ppl out there who have gone for cognitive behavioural therapy for their anxiety? what did it entail, how many sessions did you go for, do you think it helped?did you address your bowel disfunction directly?i am sick and tired of bandaids for my ibs, fiber, calcium, OTC drugs, prescription meds etc... i need to fix the real problem which is my anxiety over my symptoms. when i'm on vacation, when i have nowhere to go i am perfectly healthy. as soon as i have to be somewhere my stomach cramps up, my gut tries to pass everything inside ugh!i've had this phone number for a reputable clinic for a while but i'm too chicken to call. i've never had anxiety problems, i'm not afraid of public places, or social situations, i don't have phobias, i'm entirely obsessed and anxious over my bowel habits and i feel the therapist will just laugh me out of the office...miranda


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Miranda,First off, a therapist will not just laugh you out of the office. Therapy has helped me tremendously with depression and anxiety, which in turn has helped my IBS. If anything my therapist validates that my IBS IS real.That being said, do not feel embarrassed to switch therapist if you do not hit it off with the first one you try. I was fortunate to find a caring therapist who was ready to work with me on the second try. Remember, they are there to serve your needs.Therapy can be scary, you are sharing details, often embarrassing details, that you would not normally tell anyone. It takes a few sessions just to build up a feeling of trust. I've learned not to lay all your cards out on the table right at the start. Take it a little slow. Otherwise you might find yourself an hour after the session thinking, Oh my, why did I tell him all those things, and wishing you could take them back. Don't be concerned about a therapist thinking badly of you. You might feel like what you are sharing with them is way out there, but an experienced therapist has probably heard it all.A good therapist should provide you with a non-judgemental environment, where there is no right or wrong way, just thoughts and feelings that need to be layed out on the table and talked about. There may be new and different ways for you to view and work through your feelings. But your feelings are your feelings, everything serves you in your life. I'm always amazed at how my therapist can find good and positive in actions and feelings that I think are all bad and negative.I hoped that helped. Make that phone call. Believe me I know how hard it is to make. Let someone in to help you.Good Luck







Zanne


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Therapy is a must. It is definitely scary to start -- in fact, the first thing my therapist said when I got there was "so what made you decide to be brave and come in today?" But it helps immensely, more than I thought therapy without meds could. I was amazed at how I was able to change my thought patterns and stop worrying in a non-constructive way.I would also recommend reading the book Worry, by Edward Hallowell, and considering starting the Anxiety & Phobia Workbook (don't know the author, but it's well-known and in the psychology sections of bookstores). The workbook especially will be helpful for you to figure out WHY you have the anxiety.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for your replys. I did make the appointment and its tomorrow!I have been reading alot on cognitive behavioral therapy, and I'm really glad it addresses thought patterns.Thanks again


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Good luck Miranda!!


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

I went for my first session yesterday and it was great. I was so nervous about talking about my bowels and my diarrhea but I didn't have to bring up the topics. The therapist was very well versed in IBS and the role anxiety plays in triggering it and all the embarassment the goes along with it.My biggest fear was that the therapist would dismiss my symptoms as just a side effect, but in my world the symptoms are first and foremost my biggest problem. She let me know that what i was experiencing was totally common and she's seen many patients with anxiety, ibs, anxiety induced diarrhea etc...I'm also glad the therapy is not just talking, it is structured and following the cognitive behavioural method, I am optimistic.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Job Miranda!Congratulations on having the courage to walk into that room with the therapist. You have taken a huge leap forward. Good luck with your sessions.Zanne


----------

